# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] Προβλημα με OTG  σε Google nexus 7 2013

## billtech

Καλησπερα,
εχω ενα προβλημα με το nexus μου.
Συγκεκριμενα, εχω αγορασει ενα usb/OTG, οταν το πρωτο αγορασα πριν 2-3 μηνες το εβαλα πανω και το δουλεψε κανονικα χωρις προβληματα μεσω του ES FILE EXPLORER.
Προχτες πηγα να το ξαναβαλω, τιποτα. δεν συγκινητε καν.
Εβαλα πανω διαφορα προγραμματακια που κανεις troubleshooting να δω μπας και βρω τπτ.
Το μονο που καταφερα να δω ειναι οτι κανει detect το φλασακι, αλλα ως εκει. 
Εκανα και φορματ το φλασακι. του αλλαξα και μορφη απο fat32-->NTFS αλλα τιποτα. 
Σημερα το εβαλα σε ενα αλλο nexus ιδιο, και δουλεψε κανονικα. αρα το φλασακι ειναι μια χαρα.
Δεν ειμαι Root πανω στο nexus μου.
Τι μπορει να φταιει? να ειναι hardware το προβλημα? η μπορει να ειναι software?
Σιγουρα μενει να δοκιμασω να κανω επαναφορα ρυθμησεων ξανα. 
Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω?

----------


## xlife

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...emanager&hl=el

----------


## billtech

μα μονο του  es file explorer το αναγνωριζει. δεν ειναι θεμα προγραμματος. εκανα επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμησεων τωρα...και παλι το ιδιο...

----------

